# Books that made you laugh.



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love reading the last book that made you cry thread, but I've had a hard week and I would like to hear about books that made you laugh. 
I'm currently reading The Hot Rock by Donald Westlake. Dry humor. Very very good. 
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read the first two some time ago: I'm reading the third one right now....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This was free for quite awhile, now it is for sale for $9.99. I was laughing out loud at huge chunks of it. It is very funny.



The entry in the kid's diary when his favorite TV show was cancelled was priceless.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

A barrel of Laughs a Veil Of Tears- young reader chapter book but truly hilarious!

My Horizontal Life- a Collection of One night stands


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This was free for quite awhile, now it is for sale for $9.99. I was laughing out loud at huge chunks of it. It is very funny.


ITA. DH kept looking over at me cause I kept laughing out loud. Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death (another freebie awhile back) was equally funny.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich are so funny. The biggest problem with reading them is the look you get from other people when you are laughing. Really enjoying reading them right now.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

Not a Kindle Book, but I'm a huge Daily Show fan, and I loved 

American The Book


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I read "I hope they serve beer in Hell" by Tucker Max. Frankly, if you're just looking for a quick laugh, I would download the sample and be done with it. The book is not for the faint of heart (nor did I think it was for women, but since a girlfriend recommended it to me...I'm guessing she hadn't finished that one either.), but the first story is screamingly funny. It's about a breathalyzer. But the book, imo, quickly degenerates from there. Tucker is, shall we say, extremely indiscreet.

I also like "1066 and All That" by Sellar and Yeatman. It's not in Kindle format (fortunately, or I would never EVER get anything done), but here's a link to the book: http://www.amazon.com/1066-All-That-Anniversary-Methuen/dp/0413775275/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236604446&sr=8-3

It is really funny if you know something about British history. You don't have to know much, b/c this is a book that in the words of the authors, intends to comfort the reader for his lack of knowledge about history. I nearly choked in a Chili's one night reading this. Go prepared.

Also, Mark Twain is always good for a laugh, especially his short stories. I really like the ones from his time spent in Germany...because he did not speak German, and I only managed to scrounge a C out of it in high school. Also, the McWilliams stories are funny, especially the one about the membranous croup (I'm not making any of this up.), and the one where he goes to a clinic to cure what he thinks is an eating disorder.
Hope your week gets better!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This was free for quite awhile, now it is for sale for $9.99. I was laughing out loud at huge chunks of it. It is very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> The entry in the kid's diary when his favorite TV show was cancelled was priceless.


I liked the chapter "If adults were subjected to the same indignities as children". - What did we learn about sharing?

Also love love love Lamb. Because of it, I've checked out some of his other books. But none have hit me like Lamb...

Now I'm going to have to cheack out the other books mentioned here (and keep up with this thread.) Good thing I just deposited my birthday $$


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


>


I really liked that one, quite entertaining.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> I really liked that one, quite entertaining.


I'm really sorry I didn't get this one when it was free....bummer


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Read this one years ago, and I laughed so hard I had to stop reading it while I was eating, for fear of choking. I recommended it to a couple of others, but they didn't seem to enjoy it quite as much. Oh, well.



More recently:


N


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I just finished Dog on it. GREAT book!! I hear that the name Spencer Quinn is a pen-name for an established author and I was trying to figure out if I recognized the style, but have no clue. Apparently it is a closely guarded secret. ...but I digress... the book is told from the point of view of Chet, the dog. I want a Chet after this book! I laughed so often reading it and when I wasn't laughing, I was grinning. It does have some suspense moments and a few scenes will be tough for animal lovers (you'll know them when you read them) but I LOVED THIS BOOK!!



I can also give a second recommendation to the Christopher Moore books. I've read most of his books and laughed my way through them all.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Love this book, I want to be Mame when I grow up! It always cheers me up.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Free Range Chickens is still free on Fictionwise.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Another vote for Free Range Chickens. What a crack up!! Fun read.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Kathy said:


> The Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich are so funny. The biggest problem with reading them is the look you get from other people when you are laughing. Really enjoying reading them right now.


Yep, that is my answer too. Lots of laughs from reading those books.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I just finished this series and thought they were very funny:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

If you are into British humour and great word play, you can't go wrong with Neil Gaiman, Terry Pratchett or Douglas Adams.

And another great one is: 








But, it is not available on Kindle.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

is the funniest novel I've read.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Love this book, I want to be Mame when I grow up! It always cheers me up.


I knew we were separated at birth. Have you read Around the World with Auntie Mame? It's also available on kindle. Hilarious.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I knew we were separated at birth. Have you read Around the World with Auntie Mame? It's also available on kindle. Hilarious.


Yes, loved it too. They are two of my DTBs I haven't gotten rid of. I have the original hardcovers.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

My book club is reading this currently. So far everyone who has read it (6 of 7 ) says it is hysterically funny. (I have no lasting memory  so like to read the selections right before the meeting and haven't gotten to it yet) One has been reading funny passages aloud to her husband and he's reading it next so it's not just for "the girls". It is a prequel to another O'Carroll series.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have got a sample of all of these that have been mentioned, and even bought a couple.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Leslie said:


> This was free for quite awhile, now it is for sale for $9.99. I was laughing out loud at huge chunks of it. It is very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> The entry in the kid's diary when his favorite TV show was cancelled was priceless.


I liked that one too.


----------



## stomsf (Nov 26, 2008)

Not only made me laugh, but was touching and a great story -- plus this guy is a great writer!


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd have to agree with the Stephanie Plum novels by Janet Evanovich - very lighthearted and entertaining reads. Start with "One for the Money" and work your way through!!

But I also recently read this, by Laurie Notaro:










Kind of along the lines of an Erma Bombeck vignette compilation. How everyday life can be funny.

It WAS free on Amazon for a little while, but now it's $9.99.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Anything by P.G. Wodehouse. _Anything _ not being the title of a P.G. Wodehouse book, but rather a pronoun referring to any book or short story written by Mr. Wodehouse.

Here's a good'un on Kindle:

The Jeeves Omnibus: My Man Jeeves


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Loved it!


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

modkindle said:


>


I'm reading this now (in paperback) and it is so funny.


----------



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

Not for the prudish because it's verrrry bawdy and verrrry bad, but DRAGULA THE TRANSVESPIRE, a digital book for the Kindle from Vellum Publishing, Inc. will make you laugh out loud with each "next page" click on your Kindle.  Check it out at 
www.newkindlebooks.com, if you dare....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Fletch series mentioned, anything by Bill Bryson and the M*A*S*H* series (probably not on Kindle) are some of the funniest books ever.  The Spenser series by Robert Parker has some dialog that has made me laugh out loud.

Betsy


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Fletch series mentioned, anything by Bill Bryson and the M*A*S*H* series (probably not on Kindle) are some of the funniest books ever.


A Walk in the Woods by Bill Bryson made me laugh so many times!!! Unfortunately, not kindlized, yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Fletch series mentioned, anything by Bill Bryson and the M*A*S*H* series (probably not on Kindle) are some of the funniest books ever. The Spenser series by Robert Parker has some dialog that has made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Betsy


Here you go, Betsy. MASH is available on K.



It's 7.96 now, but I know I didn't pay that much.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I've read the first two some time ago: I'm reading the third one right now....


Those look really funny, I'm going to have to read them.... as soon as I get caught up!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I liked this series and my boyfriend is finding it hilarious:


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

The Myron Bolitar series by Harlan Coben is hilarous.

Anything by David Sedaris.


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm reading My Horizontal Life- a Collection of One night stands now, Very funny.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but I thought this was one of the funniest books I've read in the last couple of years. I think the back of the book describes it as the story of a retired man trying to politely go insane.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

modkindle said:


> Free Range Chickens is still free on Fictionwise.


I've never used Fictionwise before, and have had my kindle for less than a week. I looked on Fictionwise, and Free Range Chickens is only available in Secure eReader Format. From my brief research, it seems that can't be read on a kindle, right?

Cathy


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

This book was hilarious. I suppose it is not for people who do not want to read about sex, but it had me laughing until I cried.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

My book club is reading this one, for a change of pace. I laughed out loud several times reading this. I love Nora Ephron.

You *might* need to be a woman of a certain age to enjoy every chapter, but I think everyone here would appreciate the chapter on her love of books and reading.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

My latest hilarious read that made me laugh even when pretty bummed out:

Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death - had me muffling hysterical laughter on a plane

Also the Stephanie Plum series mentioned in another post - laughed til I cried...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't read the Stephanie Plum books in bed at night. I wake my husband up laughing too hard.

I already mentioned this book that made me laugh until I cried: 










And it appears they have another one:


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Lindalkcruise said:


> I'm reading My Horizontal Life- a Collection of One night stands now, Very funny.


I read that last week and found it very funny also. I just finished reading "I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell" by Tucker Max, which is basically the same kind of book only from the male perspective. Actually, saying it's from the male perspective casts aspersions on our entire gender. I should say it's from the drunken, frat boy perspective. I thought the book was hilarious but the easily offended should stay far away. Tucker Max is a scumbag womanizer and freely admits such. Anyway, here's the link to the book:


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> I've never used Fictionwise before, and have had my kindle for less than a week. I looked on Fictionwise, and Free Range Chickens is only available in Secure eReader Format. From my brief research, it seems that can't be read on a kindle, right?


That's correct Cathy. When shopping Fictionwise, you have to use the Multiformat.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But Free Range chickens is on Amazon. . .it was actually free for a while, as I recall. . . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yesterday, I read Eleven on Top (Plum #11).  I was kind of disappointed in #10, but #11 had me snorting in my tea (tastefully, of course).  

I have to get #12 right away because something happened in #11 that I know is going to upset Grandma Mazur.


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

America: The Book by Jon Stewart
I am America (And So Can You) by Stephen Colbert
Any book by Dave Barry

All of them make me laugh until I cry.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

boydm said:


> America: The Book by Jon Stewart
> I am America (And So Can You) by Stephen Colbert
> Any book by Dave Barry
> 
> All of them make me laugh until I cry.


I learned a long time ago not to read Dave Barry in public unless I want to make a spectacle of myself.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Gertie Kindle "Turn to Page 390" said:


> I learned a long time ago not to read Dave Barry in public unless I want to make a spectacle of myself.


Louis Grizzard can have that affect on me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> I've never used Fictionwise before, and have had my kindle for less than a week. I looked on Fictionwise, and Free Range Chickens is only available in Secure eReader Format. From my brief research, it seems that can't be read on a kindle, right?
> 
> Cathy


That's correct...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KMA said:


> This book was hilarious. I suppose it is not for people who do not want to read about sex, but it had me laughing until I cried.


I haven't read Bonk, but I did read Stiff by the same author. I remember chucking a bit and also being amazed at parts (how plastic surgeons learn to deglove a face was incredible).


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Read this as a DTB a few months ago and loved it. It's basically an epic poem that tells the story of the 2008 election, but it also has many smaller stand alone poems mixed in with the main text. I think the 9.99 price is bit steep considering how short it is (I finished it in two hours or so), but it's very funny and clever.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I read this book in DTB form, it has great pictures. It is now available for Kindle. It is so funny I was reading it in bed trying to stifle my giggles but the bed was shaking and tears from laughter were running down my cheeks. On top of that it has a good message too.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I haven't read Bonk, but I did read Stiff by the same author. I remember chucking a bit and also being amazed at parts (how plastic surgeons learn to deglove a face was incredible).


I think Stiff was a little better, but Bonk was hilarious. I do kind of wish that she had reached some conclusion, but it did add dimensions to my understanding of degloving (not just for faces any more ).


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I learned a long time ago not to read Dave Barry in public unless I want to make a spectacle of myself.


Both his books and his columns (now mostly archival) have that "public embarrassment" effect on me.


----------

